# Unlock speedstream 6520



## erineliz (May 18, 2011)

Hello,

Just wondering if you can help me. I live in Australia and I recently changed ISP. I want to keep my speed stream 6520 modem but I cannot connect my laptop to it. Is there some way I can unlock the modem and change my password and username details? I tried going to 10.0.0.138 which is the web address I used to go on with my old ISP but it wont connect because I have changed ISP. Any information would be a great help.

Thanks,
Erin


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

probably 10.0.0.1 is what you are after 

Doesn't the new ISP supply a modem with the service anyway?

lets see an ipconfig /all when connect to the modem
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## erineliz (May 18, 2011)

Yes it came with a modem but it is not wireless so I want to keep using my speed stream one because it is wireless. I tried 10.0.0.1 but that doesn't work. Seems like a waste to just throw it away!


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

connect a PC upto your old router and post an ipconfig /all 
The default gateway should be the IP to login - so maybe 10.1.1.254 

i cant find anything online 

can we see the ipconfig /all


*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## erineliz (May 18, 2011)

I tried 10.1.1.254 it didn't work. It just says internet is unavailable. Here is ipconfig /all:

Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Erin

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : BigPond



Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:



Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/1000 PL Network Connection

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-36-B9-39-BF



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : BigPond

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-18-DE-0F-01-6A

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.1

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.138

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.138

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.138

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, 19 May 2011 6:36:02 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, 19 January 2038 1:14:07 PM



Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network:



Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth LAN Access Server Driver

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-41-F2-66-1F


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Looks a bit reversed, try 10.0.0.138 in your browser.


----------



## erineliz (May 18, 2011)

Yeh I tried that first because thats what I used to put but it doesn't work


----------



## computershop (Jan 19, 2014)

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-A1-B0-C0-68-6B
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::bd27:95ea:8110:fec6%13(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.100(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, January 19, 2014 2:57:17 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, January 19, 2014 5:57:16 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 335585712
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1A-61-76-39-C8-60-00-02-14-C0
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Tunnel adapter isatap.{D816EDB3-A899-4747-A415-574A07C691FC}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter

Tunnel adapter isatap.{F6F79626-C6FE-4227-906E-FAADFF034379}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

Try using a Ethernet cable to access the hardware, wireless access is probably disabled.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Try the manual for info http://www.aussiebroadband.com.au/support/images/modemguides/speedstream6520.pdf


----------

